# Do you wear a facemask when hunting?



## GeauxLSU (Dec 8, 2004)

I always wear one when deer hunting and almost always wear one no matter what I'm hunting .  I know some people wear one for just waterfowl or just turkey for example but nothing else.  Why is that?   Have you ever looked at another hunter from a distance and noticed how visible their face (and to a lesser degree hands) is?!?!  Just as well have a flashing neon on your head IMHO especially if the sun in the right (wrong?) position.  
Just curious.  I'm one of few people that I've noticed wearing one during deer (rifle) season.
ps - You can't think of a comment about my ugly mug that hasn't been said already so save your time.     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 8, 2004)

just in bow season


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 8, 2004)

I am one of those that only wear them in Turkey season.  I use to wear one bow hunting but have not seen any  difference with or without it as far as deer picking me off. I never hunt in the wide open though and am real careful to set up with plenty of cover around me.  I have a beard that covers some of my mug so that might help.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 8, 2004)

I only wear one for turkey hunting



Unless you count my insuleated one I wear when the temps get down around 20


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 8, 2004)

I always wear one when deer hunting and turkey hunting.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 8, 2004)

I always wear one.

I have several but my favorite is a loose, baggy one that I've sewn several other pieces of camo material to so that my big ole head doesn't give a silhouette the deer would attribute to a human.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 8, 2004)

*Bearded one*

Nope !!Never did.   But I think I should .  Now especially since I shaved my beard.  I always wore a beard during the season and felt like that broke up the outline well enough, but now that I have the baby face , I think a face net or cover of some type would be benefical.
    It's really a pretty face too.  Clean and smooth.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 8, 2004)

I did not vote...I only wear mine during skeeter season.  Had too many deer look me in the eye and only smile and say hello.  Do wear it for turkeys and yotes (only hunted them once).

Jim


----------



## CharlesH (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes i usually wear it for all seasons; just seems to make me feel more concealed......though i also depends if i'm in a tree or OTG; if i'm sitting in a tree for a while i usually take it off if i'm OTG i always try to remember and put it on


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 8, 2004)

It only takes me two seconds to stick one on. It is a small item that might make the difference. During the cold weather I wear a neck gator that I pull up half way but it still conceals some. Bow season, gun season, and turkey season will find me wearing one.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Dec 8, 2004)

Always Turkey Or Duck.i Wear A Half Mask Around My Neck Til I See A Deer Or I Feel Like I Need To Put It On.


----------



## leadoff (Dec 8, 2004)

I usually only wear one when it is going to be cold or if I am going to be OTG.  I don't turkey hunt, but I imagine it would be a necessity.

I don't know if my buddy Boss Gobbler is still on line, but he can tell you what I usually wear for a face mask when deer hunting!


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 8, 2004)

yes, and I always wear gloves too!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 8, 2004)

Always!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Phil.....*

I never do......


----------



## Hambone (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep.  For deer and turkey.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Dec 8, 2004)

I always do... for camo reasons as well as the skeeters. Always wear gloves to, even when its hot... mostly for the skeeters though. I have a pair of gloves that are basically camoflauged batting/golf gloves... I love 'em!!


----------



## reylamb (Dec 8, 2004)

I do not until I see a deer, then I slip it on.  Especially when it is hot, those things me sweat too much, and I worry more about scent than the deer seeing my face.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 8, 2004)

i almost always wear one while deer hunting and always wear one the few times i turkey hunt.


----------



## Cranium (Dec 8, 2004)

Always wear one...have at least 5 different kinds/types  :  Probably wear the Pro-Hunter by Scent-Lok the most...


----------



## PWalls (Dec 8, 2004)

Always wear a head net/mask and gloves. Especially since I have taken to hunting out of ground blinds and such.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 8, 2004)

Most of the time do wear mask and gloves. Times I may not have it on is when the weather is hot and don't like to sweat in it.


----------



## broadhead (Dec 8, 2004)

I almost always wear a mask while deer hunting. I always wear gloves to disguise hand movement.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 8, 2004)

*Too hot?*

I had no idea the results would be this high.  75% say they wear one all the time.  Not the folks I've hunted with.   : 
For you guys saying it's hot, use a camo head 'net' (and gloves).  That's what I have on 95% of the time unless it's real cold then I wear a camo ski mask.  Helps with the skeeters when it's warm too.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## leadoff (Dec 8, 2004)

Phil

You probably should have narrowed the questions a little bit.  I wear one during deer season only if it is cold, and I need to keep my nose from falling off my face.  I tried to wear the Bug Tamer hood/mask, but I didn't like looking through mesh--felt like it limited my sight.

BTW...I use an old pair of Hane's boxer briefs (not the white ones) as a face mask!  I put my head through both leg openings, pull the opening up over my ears and nose, and am good to go!  Yeah, it's kind of disgusting if you think about it, but, hey, I am the only one who has ever worn them and they have been thoroughly washed.  (Plus, I only use nonskid-marked pairs for face masks!)


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 8, 2004)

leadoff said:
			
		

> BTW...I use an old pair of Hane's boxer briefs (not the white ones) as a face mask!  I put my head through both leg openings, pull the opening up over my ears and nose, and am good to go!  Yeah, it's kind of disgusting if you think about it, but, hey, I am the only one who has ever worn them and they have been thoroughly washed.  (Plus, I only use nonskid-marked pairs for face masks!)


Leadoff, 
I'll give you $5 to go buy a face net if your promise to quit doing that.      
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## leadoff (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I guess I should invest in a "real" face mask.  ONe of these days, I am going to leave my "face mask" hanging around my neck when I go uptown to eat after a morning hunt!  Try explaining to someone why you have a pair of undershorts around your neck!!!


----------



## broadhead (Dec 8, 2004)

> BTW...I use an old pair of Hane's boxer briefs (not the white ones) as a face mask! I put my head through both leg openings, pull the opening up over my ears and nose, and am good to go! Yeah, it's kind of disgusting if you think about it, but, hey, I am the only one who has ever worn them and they have been thoroughly washed. (Plus, I only use nonskid-marked pairs for face masks!)


I don't think I'd a told that!   ROTFL!!

OK...let's start the buy Leadoff a "Face Fask Fundraiser". LSU will you be the first to contribute?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, leadoff, now that you've admitted it, there's really no point in hiding.  WHERE'S THE PIC!?!?!
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## leadoff (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't think I have any incriminating photos--wouldn't want to "tarnish" my image more than I already have! Next cold morning when I hit the woods with my skimpies wrapped snuggly around my ears and nose, I will snap a photo just for you, Phil!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 8, 2004)

leadoff said:
			
		

> Don't think I have any incriminating photos--wouldn't want to "tarnish" my image more than I already have! Next cold morning when I hit the woods with my skimpies wrapped snuggly around my ears and nose, I will snap a photo just for you, Phil!


Just so happens a cold front is coming through Friday!      I can hardly wait for the pic.  I think....    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## stumpman (Dec 8, 2004)

Always except for squirrel.


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 8, 2004)

I ALWAYS wear a face mask when I'm deer hunting. In fact, I should probably wear one all the time. It my not be purdy, but its the one the good lord gave me  

Seriously though, I think it really does help break up the human outline of our face. 

I also believe that making direct eye contact can spook a deer.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 8, 2004)

I always wear a facemask and gloves for deer and turkey hunting. I think it keeps your shiney face and white hands from giving you away and also provides protection from skeeters and weather.

I wear a spandoflage mask until it gets really cold and then switch to an insulated mask. Same with gloves, light to heavy based on the temperature.


----------



## Sandman619 (Dec 8, 2004)

I always wear one now, I used to wear it only for bow but it kinda carried over to gun hunting to. I feel naked without it!


----------



## marknga (Dec 8, 2004)

I use to wear one only when it was really really cold but this year have been wearing a light weight mesh one. It helped keep skeeters early in the season and I have gotten use to it. 
Leadoff I don't know if I would have shared that  

Mark


----------



## littlewolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Always gloves, and usually a scentlok hood but it gets uncomfortable if I'm on the move or it's the least bit warm..It seems to me deer are more likely to smell my breath than anything else if I'm down low. I keep my clothes as scent free as possible. When it's cold outside and I can see little clouds from my breath blowing away from me it's a good reminder to don my hood...Even when I'm up high I almost always wear the hood and gloves cause I got pasty white skin that glows like a neon sign


----------



## reylamb (Dec 8, 2004)

Like I said, I carry one but only put it on when I see deer coming into my area.

In my line of work your ears take a pounding from being around TV transmitters all day, so anything in front of my ears hinders my ability to identify deer moving.  

Also, like I said, they just make me too hot and cause me to sweat.  I have tried them all and nothing helps.  I can sweat walking out the door in a snow storm.

As far as skeeters, now that I have a thermacell, they do not bother me in the least bit.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 8, 2004)

YES and always get weird looks from other camp members but I do the full scent control/ camo thing when I hunt----  and get to camp -----  I am the weirdo they talk about who comes to camp in a T-shirt and shorts in the dead of winter ---I change in to my hunting stuff after parking my truck   AND IT USUALLY WORKS  EDDY


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 9, 2004)

Mark's picture reminded me to share another little tip.

I don't wear ball caps into the woods. The bill of the cap acts like a sweeping pointer when you turn your head. With a loose fitting irregular mask, you can slowly rotate your head without being picked off. With a bill, it sticks out and multiplies your movement.

Seems like a little deal but when the deer is within 20-30 yards there aren't any little deals!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 9, 2004)

Since I mostly hunt OTG, I wear a camo mask. Also wear gloves of some subdued color.


----------



## willhunt (Dec 9, 2004)

*Always...*

Either a camo net or ski mask if it's cold.  My beard's gettin' so white I could get a mall Santa job!

wh


----------



## Trizey (Dec 9, 2004)

Leadoff said:
			
		

> Next cold morning when I hit the woods with my skimpies wrapped snuggly around my ears and nose...


Boy, you're a fool!!     

Turkey, Bow and Rifle(on the ground only), I always wear a mask.

Rifle  hunting in treestand, no, unless low temp. or really windy.


----------



## Megadawg (Dec 9, 2004)

Always no matter what. My wife calls me the camo nijah


----------



## gobble79 (Dec 9, 2004)

Turkey hunting only.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 9, 2004)

I always wear one unless it is just to dang hot. Have yet to have a deer spot 
me when they were tring too, even the old doe's.


----------



## denny (Dec 10, 2004)

Always wear a mask, and change them after every other hunt. Almost to my stand once and forgot my mask at camp. I turned around to go get it. Feel as though its a must to have it.

Leadoff, do you cut the bottoms off your fruit of the looms after the  seasons over, and use the elastic band as a sweatband around your head ?    Coach Fruit of the loom


----------



## leadoff (Dec 10, 2004)

denny said:
			
		

> Leadoff, do you cut the bottoms off your fruit of the looms after the  seasons over, and use the elastic band as a sweatband around your head ?    Coach Fruit of the loom



Hey, now there's an idea!!!  John McEnroe would be jealous!


----------



## Zebina (Dec 10, 2004)

I wear one during deer season. Helps with the bugs too.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 13, 2004)

I do a lot of hunting from the ground, so while doing that, I wear a mess-type mask and hat (Good point Jeff!), and mesh gloves.  

I wear the mask for deer, turkey an dove.  I wear dove hunting because I "don't wanna tear'em up too bad!"...


----------



## gabuckeye (Dec 14, 2004)

Always for deer and turkey.  I use a mesh type unless it's cold.  I also grow a beard every year just for hunting season.


----------



## WildmanSC (Dec 14, 2004)

reylamb said:
			
		

> I do not until I see a deer, then I slip it on.  Especially when it is hot, those things me sweat too much, and I worry more about scent than the deer seeing my face.



Jeff,

You come by it naturally.  I think it's in the jeans, err, make that genes!!       

I always wear a mask since I always hunt OTG.  When I get the knack of setting up my Brickhouse blind down, I'll forgo the facemask and gloves and just use by Thermacel!!

Dad


----------

